# Meyer Touchpad Problems



## RedChevyTk86 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new to this site here and I guess my problem has brought me here to be honest! Me and my dad have a small plow business so we aren't big time like some of you. We do run two trucks but mainly to have one for a back up. To the point his truck is a 1997 Ford F250 with a meyer 8.5 and a E60 pump. The touchpad evidently got wet from his windshield leaking the other weekend, when I went to hook the plow up this past friday the solenoid was freaking out and the plow raised once and I was able to get it down and off the truck but the fault light came on in the touchpad. It is the "new" style pad with the raised buttons part #22154. I took the touchpad apart and allowed it to dry out inside the house until Sunday afternoon. Now the touchpad will light up and the fault light is out but it won't do anything at all other than turn on and off. I am guessing that you all will tell me that it is toast but I am hoping not since this touchpad is only one year old. Is there anyway to fix this problem? I don't see anything wrong with the circuit board as far as a burnt spot, corrosion, or any broken circuits. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also has anyone had any experience with the aftermarket touchpads from northern tool or discountsnowplowparts.com and are they just as good? Good luck to everyone this year for a safe and snow filled winter!!! Thanks, Carl.


----------



## RedChevyTk86 (Dec 8, 2009)

*A little more info*

Just so you know I hooked the touchpad in question to my truck 1986 Chevrolet with a meyer 7.5 and a E47 pump and the touchpad done the same thing. Again Thanks in advance for any help. Carl.


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

Your toughpad is smoked to be honest with ya i had one and it was smoked and bought a new one from angelos for 99.95 and it was here in three days and it works just fine now other place are asking like 130 all the way to 200


----------



## RedChevyTk86 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks I kinda figured that it was done for but I figured I would ask anyway! I do appreciate the help Carl


----------

